# Breathing please reply :)



## addie25

I am having difficulty breathing. I called doctor and she said this happens in pregnancy especially with twins. She didn't tell me how to get rid of it she said this is just my breathing bc I'm getting bigger. I'm only 19 weeks. I don't think it's normal to gasp for air. What can I do to help this?


----------



## chezziepie

i had this and i only had one cant imagine what its like for you only thing that helped me was lying on my side


----------



## bumpfortwo

if you are gasping for air i would go into the surgery just to be checked out. my breathing has changed more shallow and i am out of breath pretty easily (just walking up stairs) but i've never had to gasp. if one twin is under your ribs you will feel it more x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Hun, I had this with the twins from very early on and put it down to increased blood volume and uterine size (which in part it was), but I also tested positive for anaemia at 28wks which can also cause breathlessness. For me it was a combination of all these things, with twin pregnancies symptoms are usually exaggerated in this way. All I can say is that I had a healthy full term pregnancy despite it, but it might be worth asking about anaemia because it's easily sorted with iron tablets x


----------



## addie25

I was tested for anemia 2 weeks ago and was told I am not. I feel the breathing was bc my stomach grew bigger in a couple days time and it felt so heavy that it was hard to breath and maybe one twin went into my ribs. Also had severe heart burn so maybe that did something. At night my stomach gets heavier and harder?? Not sure why maybe babies change position at night. It was scary tho and so to add to the breathing issue I was already having I had a panic attack (and if you have ever had one it feels like a heart attack and u can't breath) so that didn't help. I see my doctor next week and hopefully they are helpful in guiding me on what to do it this continues but I will try laying on my side like you suggested. I'm just nervous bc if it was the sudden change in stomach size than I'm only going to get bigger and am afraid I won't be able to breath for the rest of pregnancy. Glad to hear ur pregnancy went to term :thumbup: I am hoping to get to 37 weeks. I rest a lot so hoping this helps keep my little girls in longer :thumbup:


----------



## wondertwins

Breathing has been difficult for me too. It was more difficult at 20 weeks than it is at 28 weeks. I think the height and position of the babies made it worse back then. I also have a problem with breathing because once it becomes more difficult, the thought of not being able to breathe makes me panic a bit, which of course makes it even MORE difficult to breathe. It's a vicious cycle. :wacko: A few things that helped me: get on all fours and arch your back as you take a few deep breaths. Then lay on your side and continue to take a few deep breaths. After you feel like you've filled your lungs with air a few times, try to distract yourself from thinking about it for awhile by watching TV or reading a book. That helped me get through the tough spots. :hugs:


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I get the breathlessness and hard stomach as well. Its worse on days I overdo it and find if I rest as much as possible and stay off my feet my somach stays soft and my breathing is not so bad. Nighttime is always the worst for me. One of my boys loves to crawl up into my ribs which makes my breathing so difficult I begin to panic. I just asked the Dr if there is anything I can do for it, but he said no (I have been tested for everything under the sun, so thats not a factor). I am sorry you are going through this... it sucks, thats for sure. 

P.S. Some say sleeping in a recliner helps a lot as well. I could never get comfortable enough to fall asleep, but its worth a shot if you've got one.


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies. I will try the all 4s and see how that works. I do not have a recliner but wish I did, I do hear that helps. Yes the panic attack didn't help me. Once I couldn't breath I got so nervous it became a panic attack. Thankfully my husband was there to talk me down bc I was ready to go to the hospital.


----------

